# django-cms broken



## Oko (May 1, 2015)

This is a fresh installation of TrueOS 10.1.1. I am trying to run django-cms in the Jail. I am following the instructions from pkg message.

```
django-admin.py startproject mycmsproject
cd mycmsproject/mycmsproject
rm settings.py
rm urls.py
fetch https://gist.github.com/williambr/5748696/raw/settings.py
fetch https://gist.github.com/raw/1125918/urls.py
mkdir templates
cd templates
fetch https://gist.github.com/raw/1125918/example.html
cd ../..
python manage.py syncdb --all
python manage.py migrate --fake
python manage.py runserver
```

Running `python2.7 manage.py syncdb --all` and I am getting infamous

```
metaclass conflict: the metaclass of a derived class must be a
(non-strict) subclass of the metaclasses of all its bases
```
error. My py27-django-1.7, py27-django-cms-2.4.1_1, python27-2.7.9. Any quick fixes?


----------



## talsamon (May 1, 2015)

Maybe it could be a version conflict and you have to set `DEFAULT_VERSIONS` in /etc/make.conf ?
A look in the Makefile of www/py-django-cms tells `USES=  python:2`. And `pkg info python\*` tells me (on my system, don't know how it is on your system).

```
python-2.7_2,2
python2-2_3
python27-2.7.9_1
```


----------



## Oko (May 1, 2015)

```
python manage.py syncdb --all
```
Is an obsolete Django command. I took a clue and figured out that package message has not been updated. I uninstalled django-cms and used pip to install the latest version. However now I am running into the problem with a time zone script. Apparently I am not supposed to use django-cms on anything other than CentOS, OpenSUSE, and Gentoo. Well Hall with it. I don't have time for alpha software and broken ports.


----------



## Oko (May 1, 2015)

talsamon said:


> Please, have a look at this
> https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.7/topics/migrations/#upgrading-from-south


I really appreciate your help but the problem is not that FreeBSD port is outdated. After installation message is outdated so I have no documentation to start with as vanilla documentation is Linux specific and more importantly I caught scripts which are Linux specific.


----------

